# Merry Christmas!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Merry Christmas, everyone!

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

And a very Merry Christmas to you too Betsy and everyone else here at Kindleboards.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Merry Christmas everybody...I should be in bed waiting for Santa but I have my son's girlfriend flying in from NYC and the flight was delayed 5 hours so she is not getting in until 2:30 a.m. (Christmas morning).  I'm trying to stay awake so I can hop in the car to pick her up from the airport and thought I'd see what is going on on the kindle boards.  UGH...I hate delayed flights!!!!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Christmas to all, and to all a Good Night!


----------



## Aussie01 (Nov 28, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone from Australia.  Christmas day is drawing to a close here and it was a wonderful family time.  I wish all of you a joyous Christmas and a very happy New Year.

Jo


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Merry Christmas, Kindlefriends! Wishing everyone a lovely Christmas day!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone! Happy Christmas morning.

L


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

Merry Christmas to some of the nicest people on the internet!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

nickih75 said:


> Merry Christmas to some of the nicest people on the internet!!


<---looks around 

 Merry Christmas to you to. I hope your company arrived safely.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you also Betsy, and all the Kindleboarders.

Mike


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Merry Christmas Betsy.

Tessa


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Marry Christmas to everyone and a happy New year.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Merry Christmas all!

We got Kindles under the tree this year - hooray!

And, a good friend of my wife's painted her this picture of my wife with her Mama, on their front porch. So beautiful, and we are so touched by it.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all my Kindle Friends ! ! !


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Loved reading all the Christmas greetings and seeing the portrait of Mrs. Harvey and Mrs. Harvey's mom!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Glad you all had a great Christmas! Congrats Harvey on getting your kindle!


----------

